# Funktionsbeschreibung / Tabellarische verbaler Funktionsplan



## Ralle79 (15 März 2006)

Hallo!
Hat jemand zufällig verschiedene Vorlagen oder Beispiele für eine Funktionsbeschreibung, bzw. einen Ablaufplan in tabellarischer Form und verbal beschrieben irgendwo auf dem Rechner liegen oder irgendwo gesehen?

Möchte eine komplette Anlage beschreiben und zwar optisch und ablaufmässig so, dass normale Menschen, Servicepersonal und SPS Programmierer etwas damit anfangen kann.

Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Treser-Olt (29 März 2006)

*Funktionsbeschreibung*

Hallo Ralle79
ich beschreibe meine Maschinen mit dem Programm MindManager.
www.mindjet.com


----------



## eisen (29 März 2006)

Treser-Olt schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralle79
> ich beschreibe meine Maschinen mit dem Programm MindManager.
> www.mindjet.com


Hi Treser
ist das mit MS Project vergleichbar?


----------



## Treser-Olt (30 März 2006)

hallo eisen

so genau kenne ich MS Projekt nicht, soweit mir bekannt ist werden da auch Strukturen beschrieben doch der Schwerpunkt liegt in der Ausertung seiner Daten und Grafischendarstellung .

der Min Manager ist mehr für eine Beschreibung von Strukturen


----------



## eisen (30 März 2006)

Hab mal wieder die Namen vertauscht meinte natürlich MS Visio als vergleich zu  MindManager


----------

